# Who am i?



## Spyda (Jul 9, 2005)

This is how you play:

I think of a person and you ask me yes or no questions to help you guess it. It will be a basketball player everytime. Whoever gets it right thinks of the next person and so on...

NOTE: no reps will be awarded


----------



## nwt (Apr 24, 2005)

Are you in the Eatern Conference?


----------



## Spyda (Jul 9, 2005)

yes


----------



## southeasy (Jun 11, 2003)

whut position?


----------



## Ballyhoo (May 30, 2003)

Well, given your nickname, I'll guess John Salley.


----------



## Spyda (Jul 9, 2005)

sorry only yes or no questions :brokenhea


----------



## nwt (Apr 24, 2005)

Did your team make the playoffs?


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Are you over 6'5 and a half?


----------



## JL2002 (Nov 30, 2003)

Did you ever screwed the Toronto Raptors before?


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

Whats with the no rep stuff, Spyda? You said that on the other thread too. What is the deal with not wanting to give rep? It does nothing to effect your rep or anything.. WE AREN'T SELFISH AROUND HERE SPYDA.


----------



## Spyda (Jul 9, 2005)

ok vigilante ill give rep. im giving rep on "who is it" though


----------



## Spyda (Jul 9, 2005)

nwt: no
Budweiser_Boy: no
JL2002: yes (once in the playoffs)


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Is he still playing in the NBA?


----------



## Spyda (Jul 9, 2005)

yes


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Eastern Conference
Under 6'5-1/2"
Didn't make the playoffs
Screwed Raptors in the playoffs once

... Eric Snow?


----------



## Spyda (Jul 9, 2005)

close, but wrong.


----------



## f22egl (Jun 3, 2004)

Was he on the 76er team that beat the Raptors?


----------



## Spyda (Jul 9, 2005)

yup


----------



## Spyda (Jul 9, 2005)

Ok from now on, whoever gets the answer right will control the tread and choose a person. Then whoever gets that one right will than host the thread and so on.


----------



## Spyda (Jul 9, 2005)

Anyone know who it is? Nobody is asking questions since i said that they would have to do it if they got it right :biggrin:


----------



## arcade_rida (Jun 23, 2003)

>>>


----------



## arcade_rida (Jun 23, 2003)

Aaron Mckie


----------



## arcade_rida (Jun 23, 2003)

REP ME HEHE and yes I will take over since I won


----------



## JL2002 (Nov 30, 2003)

man, i was going to say Chris Childs...haha....he screwed the Raptors in the Pistons' Series....


----------



## Spyda (Jul 9, 2005)

no its not aaron mckie


----------



## Divine Spammer (Jul 11, 2005)

A.I

waaaaay under 6-5, scored 50 pts against the Raps in that famous playoff series.


----------



## Spyda (Jul 9, 2005)

You got it! Its A.I. :banana: I made the first one easy on purpose. Ok know you think of a basketball player and everyone else will ask yes or no questions.


----------



## Spyda (Jul 9, 2005)

is your player an allstar?


----------



## nwt (Apr 24, 2005)

Spyda said:


> You got it! Its A.I. :banana: I made the first one easy on purpose. Ok know you think of a basketball player and everyone else will ask yes or no questions.



Dammit!

I was going to say AI, but I thought it was too obvious lol


----------



## Spyda (Jul 9, 2005)

dont worry you'll get it next time, your pretty good at doing this kinda stuff.


----------



## Divine Spammer (Jul 11, 2005)

Sorry guys, I'm going to a band camp tomorrow morning (it's 11:05 pm here in Israel), and I'll be there for almost a week. 

So spyda- take over please.

BTW, noobish question- Can someone explain me what Rep. points are all about? And.. how can I give them to other posters. 
Thanks.


----------



## arcade_rida (Jun 23, 2003)

I said AI but then changed it cause AI made the playoffs


----------



## Theberge43 (Nov 2, 2004)

Spyda said:


> You got it! Its A.I. :banana: I made the first one easy on purpose. Ok know you think of a basketball player and everyone else will ask yes or no questions.


AI made the playoffs last year !


----------



## arcade_rida (Jun 23, 2003)

Yeah actually it doesnt make sense... even Aaron McKie would be wrong cause he was in the playoffs


Here i got one... I am open to questions


----------



## MangoMangoMango (Jan 23, 2004)

has he ever been to an all star game?


----------



## Spyda (Jul 9, 2005)

eastern conference?


----------



## JL2002 (Nov 30, 2003)

Did he ever screwed the Raptors before? haha....same question


----------



## RickyBlaze (Apr 25, 2003)

Does he have an afro?


----------



## arcade_rida (Jun 23, 2003)

MangoMangoMango said:


> has he ever been to an all star game?


No


----------



## arcade_rida (Jun 23, 2003)

RickyBlaze said:


> Does he have an afro?


No.. close to it though


----------



## arcade_rida (Jun 23, 2003)

JL2002 said:


> Did he ever screwed the Raptors before? haha....same question


Naw not yet.. hasnt had a chance too


----------



## VCFSO2000 (Apr 10, 2005)

Did he skip college?


----------



## arcade_rida (Jun 23, 2003)

VCFSO2000 said:


> Did he skip college?


Nope


----------



## VCFSO2000 (Apr 10, 2005)

arcade_rida said:


> Nope


Has he played for the same team throughout his career?


----------



## arcade_rida (Jun 23, 2003)

VCFSO2000 said:


> Has he played for the same team throughout his career?


yup


----------



## RickyBlaze (Apr 25, 2003)

has he been in the league for more then 1 year?


----------



## arcade_rida (Jun 23, 2003)

RickyBlaze said:


> has he been in the league for more then 1 year?


yup


----------



## MangoMangoMango (Jan 23, 2004)

was he in the same draft class as chris bosh??


----------



## arcade_rida (Jun 23, 2003)

MangoMangoMango said:


> was he in the same draft class as chris bosh??


yup


----------



## master8492 (Mar 4, 2005)

Is he one of the guys on your avatar?


----------



## -James- (Apr 27, 2004)

Carmelo Anthony.


----------



## BaLLiStiX17 (Mar 27, 2005)

Was he top 15 in draft?


----------



## arcade_rida (Jun 23, 2003)

-James- said:


> Carmelo Anthony.


Nice


----------



## arcade_rida (Jun 23, 2003)

It was Melo


----------



## MangoMangoMango (Jan 23, 2004)

nobodies talking.....
I guess I'll take the next one...

ask me questions


----------



## -James- (Apr 27, 2004)

MangoMangoMango said:


> nobodies talking.....
> I guess I'll take the next one...
> 
> ask me questions


 Wack. It should be my turn lol.

Anyways, does he play in the east?


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Does he play in the eastern conferenccccccceeeeeeeeee


----------



## MangoMangoMango (Jan 23, 2004)

Budweiser_Boy said:


> Does he play in the eastern conferenccccccceeeeeeeeee


nooppeee


----------



## -James- (Apr 27, 2004)

Was he an all-star last year?


----------



## MangoMangoMango (Jan 23, 2004)

-James- said:


> Was he an all-star last year?


yessss


----------



## -James- (Apr 27, 2004)

Was he in the playoffs this year?


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

taller or shorter than 6'5 and a half?


----------



## MangoMangoMango (Jan 23, 2004)

-James- said:


> Was he in the playoffs this year?


YES


----------



## MangoMangoMango (Jan 23, 2004)

Budweiser_Boy said:


> taller or shorter than 6'5 and a half?


sry yes or no questions only


----------



## arcade_rida (Jun 23, 2003)

taller then 6'5?


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

Does he play in the Atlantic Division?


----------



## MangoMangoMango (Jan 23, 2004)

arcade_rida said:


> taller then 6'5?


yepz


----------



## MangoMangoMango (Jan 23, 2004)

Juzt_SicK03 said:


> Does he play in the Atlantic Division?


nope


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Juzt_SicK03 said:


> Does he play in the Atlantic Division?


He's in the WEST!


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Is he a big man? (PF,C)


----------



## MangoMangoMango (Jan 23, 2004)

yepz


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

Budweiser_Boy said:


> He's in the WEST!


Oh... my bad... I misssssread it..

Northwest Division?


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Is it Tim Duncan?


----------



## MangoMangoMango (Jan 23, 2004)

Budweiser_Boy said:


> Is it Tim Duncan?


wrong wrong wrong


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Yao?

I mean come on... how many big men all stars who made the playoffs in the west are there?


----------



## MangoMangoMango (Jan 23, 2004)

Budweiser_Boy said:


> Yao?
> 
> I mean come on... how many big men all stars who made the playoffs in the west are there?


haha ur rite

that sux tho....if I'm not wrong...ur gonna quess kg next...keep guessing...eventually u'll get it


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

MangoMangoMango said:


> haha ur rite
> 
> that sux tho....if I'm not wrong...ur gonna quess kg next...keep guessing...eventually u'll get it


 Nope, he didn't make the p-offs.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Anyway, try me tomorrow *****es, I'm going to sleep.


----------



## -James- (Apr 27, 2004)

Amare Stoudemire!


----------



## Spyda (Jul 9, 2005)

sorry i've been gone for a couple of day. whos the winner?


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

I have no clue, I'm guessing James.


----------



## Chris Bosh #4 (Feb 18, 2005)

Kg?


----------



## -James- (Apr 27, 2004)

Can I go?


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Yeah. Western conference?


----------



## -James- (Apr 27, 2004)

..........................


----------



## -James- (Apr 27, 2004)

Spyda said:


> This is how you play:
> 
> I think of a person and you ask me yes or no questions to help you guess it. It will be a basketball player everytime. Whoever gets it right thinks of the next person and so on...


BUMP!

I was bored so I looked up my old posts and found this game. Looks like it could entertain for a couple days or so. I'll even spend a sticky on this bad boy if I have to.

So... Let's play! I'll start. Rep to the winner.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Is he western conference?


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Has he ever made the all star?


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Is he a swingman/guard?


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Has he been in the league for more than 4 years?


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

lol


----------



## undefined_playa (Oct 23, 2005)

ugh this game is so disorganized....close the thread


----------



## South Dragons Fan (Jan 16, 2006)

Is it Elton Brand?


----------



## sammysamosa (Mar 10, 2003)

is it Dirk Nowitski?


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

Does he like his eggs sunny side-up or scrambled?


----------



## -James- (Apr 27, 2004)

LOL



Dee-Zy said:


> Is he western conference?


No.



Dee-Zy said:


> Has he ever made the all star?


No.



Dee-Zy said:


> Is he a swingman/guard?


Yes. 


Dee-Zy said:


> Has he been in the league for more than 4 years?


No.



South Dragons Fan said:


> Is it Elton Brand?


No. 



sammysamosa said:


> is it Dirk Nowitski?


No.


----------



## -James- (Apr 27, 2004)

trick said:


> Does he like his eggs sunny side-up or scrambled?


 Not a yes or no question. :nonono:


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

-James- said:


> Not a yes or no question. :nonono:


Does he like his eggs sunny-side up?

Does he like his eggs scrambled?


----------



## crimedog (Jun 3, 2003)

does he play in the atlantic?


----------



## -James- (Apr 27, 2004)

trick said:


> Does he like his eggs sunny-side up?
> 
> Does he like his eggs scrambled?


Double Yes. He just loves eggs.


crimedog: no.


----------



## Benis007 (May 23, 2005)

da gurl dem suga.


----------



## -James- (Apr 27, 2004)

Benis007 said:


> da gurl dem suga.


 Yes?


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

Does he like big asses?

Can he not lie?


----------



## crimedog (Jun 3, 2003)

did he average over 10 points per game last year?


----------



## -James- (Apr 27, 2004)

Yes.


----------



## crimedog (Jun 3, 2003)

15?


----------



## crimedog (Jun 3, 2003)

did he score more between 15 and 20 points per game last year?


----------



## -James- (Apr 27, 2004)

Nope.


----------



## laydee-bawla22 (Jul 15, 2003)

Is he in the southeast?


----------



## crimedog (Jun 3, 2003)

joe johnson?


----------



## -James- (Apr 27, 2004)

laydee-bawla22 said:


> Is he in the southeast?


 Yes.

Crimedog: no


----------



## ColinBeehler (Oct 14, 2003)

Raymond Felton?


----------



## ColinBeehler (Oct 14, 2003)

Does he play on Charlotte?


----------



## -James- (Apr 27, 2004)

Nope.

Let's review: A swingman who plays in the southeast who has played for less than four years in the league. He averaged between 10 and 15 ppg last year and has never made an appearance as an all star.


----------



## SickGame (Jan 23, 2006)

Josh Childress
The only player that has been in the league for just 2 years in the southeast that's averaged between 10-15 (10 points both years I think)
I was going to say Josh Smith but he only averaged just under 10 his first year.


----------



## -James- (Apr 27, 2004)

SickGame said:


> Josh Childress
> The only player that has been in the league for just 2 years in the southeast that's averaged between 10-15 (10 points both years I think)
> I was going to say Josh Smith but he only averaged just under 10 his first year.


 Nope. You appear to have misread one of the criteria.


----------



## pmac34 (Feb 10, 2006)

Salim Stoudamire?


----------



## TORONTO (Jul 2, 2006)

Jameer Nelson


----------



## SickGame (Jan 23, 2006)

-James- said:


> Nope. You appear to have misread one of the criteria.


Which one?


----------



## -James- (Apr 27, 2004)

SickGame said:


> Which one?





-James- said:


> He averaged between 10 and 15 ppg *last year*


Pmac and toronto: No.


----------



## crimedog (Jun 3, 2003)

so...jsmoove?


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

stephen hawking?


----------



## Benis007 (May 23, 2005)

Frank Stallone.


----------



## ColinBeehler (Oct 14, 2003)

Zaza Pachulia ATL


----------



## -James- (Apr 27, 2004)

crimedog said:


> so...jsmoove?


 Good. You win.


----------



## ColinBeehler (Oct 14, 2003)

-James- said:


> Good. You win.


So Crimedog... Does he play in the West?


----------



## crimedog (Jun 3, 2003)

ColinBeehler said:


> So Crimedog... Does he play in the West?


oh ok...yes.


----------



## laydee-bawla22 (Jul 15, 2003)

Is he a guard?


----------



## crimedog (Jun 3, 2003)

laydee-bawla22 said:


> Is he a guard?


no.


----------



## pmac34 (Feb 10, 2006)

is he a forward?


----------



## crimedog (Jun 3, 2003)

pmac34 said:


> is he a forward?


yes.


----------



## pmac34 (Feb 10, 2006)

did he average above 10 ppg this year?


----------



## crimedog (Jun 3, 2003)

pmac34 said:


> did he average above 10 ppg this year?


no.


----------



## laydee-bawla22 (Jul 15, 2003)

Is he on a team that made the playoffs last season?


----------



## pmac34 (Feb 10, 2006)

A west F < 10 ppg last season.

Kwame Brown?

is he taller than 6'8"


----------



## crimedog (Jun 3, 2003)

laydee-bawla22 said:


> Is he on a team that made the playoffs last season?


yes


----------



## crimedog (Jun 3, 2003)

pmac34 said:


> A west F < 10 ppg last season.
> 
> Kwame Brown?
> 
> is he taller than 6'8"


no and no.


----------



## ColinBeehler (Oct 14, 2003)

Bruce Bowen?

If not... does he play on the Suns?


----------



## crimedog (Jun 3, 2003)

ColinBeehler said:


> Bruce Bowen?
> 
> If not... does he play on the Suns?


you got it.


----------



## AdamIllman (May 12, 2003)

n/m


----------



## ColinBeehler (Oct 14, 2003)

sorry that /\ was me... at adam's house...

... okay.. i have a player


----------



## AdamIllman (May 12, 2003)

Is it Boris Diaw?


----------



## ColinBeehler (Oct 14, 2003)

hahaha.. it was... ****in cheater! i'm picking a new player


----------



## ColinBeehler (Oct 14, 2003)

i'll start everyone off.. the player has 5 years or more of NBA experience.


----------



## pmac34 (Feb 10, 2006)

ColinBeehler said:


> i'll start everyone off.. the player has 5 years or more of NBA experience.


has he ever made an all star team in the NBA?


----------



## ColinBeehler (Oct 14, 2003)

thats a tough question... if u mean been in the all-star game... no. he did play in his rookie game though.


----------



## crimedog (Jun 3, 2003)

shane battier? 

if not, has he ever been traded?


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

does he play in the eastern conference?


----------



## ColinBeehler (Oct 14, 2003)

no, not shane battier
yes, he has been traded
yes, he plays in the eastern conference


----------



## pmac34 (Feb 10, 2006)

is he in the atlantic division


----------



## ColinBeehler (Oct 14, 2003)

nope


----------



## crimedog (Jun 3, 2003)

jason williams?


----------



## ColinBeehler (Oct 14, 2003)

nope


----------



## AdamIllman (May 12, 2003)

Did his team just win a championship?


----------



## ColinBeehler (Oct 14, 2003)

Nope.


----------



## AdamIllman (May 12, 2003)

It's PJ Brown, and this one's legit!


----------



## ColinBeehler (Oct 14, 2003)

voila


----------



## AdamIllman (May 12, 2003)

I've got one.


----------



## -James- (Apr 27, 2004)

Plays in the east?


----------



## AdamIllman (May 12, 2003)

nope.


----------



## AdamIllman (May 12, 2003)

...edit


----------



## billfindlay10 (Jan 24, 2003)

Play for a team in Texas or California?


----------



## AdamIllman (May 12, 2003)

yep


----------



## crimedog (Jun 3, 2003)

AdamIllman said:


> It's PJ Brown, and this one's legit!


they had a rookie all star game when pj brown was a rookie?


----------



## ColinBeehler (Oct 14, 2003)

yeppers... check his nba.com career highlights.


----------



## AdamIllman (May 12, 2003)

Plays for a team in texas or cali...


----------

